# sony nw-a1000



## tom pissed off (Jun 22, 2009)

need help for sony nw-a1000 i accidently deleted files for it in my computer and now comes up no songs conect compliant software and transfer songs..oh and how do you transfer songs on the player itself, thanx if any1 knows about this and can help please its so anoying haha.tom


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi and welcome to TSG,

Unfortunately, your username is not quite appropriate for our site. Please let me know what other name you'd like and I'll make the change. Note that if I don't hear back from you within a reasonable amount of time, I will make the change myself and it will not be negotiable.


----------

